# Detailing Resolutions 2015.



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

What detailing Resolutions are you going to make for 2015?

Personally mine are -

1, Make and uphold a year round regular detailing routine. As detailing is one of my favourite hobbies I want to make more time to enjoy looking after cars. All too often life gets in the way and i just don't have the time to do it. I'm thinking quarterly full decontamination & protection detail and a maintainance clean every two weeks on mine & the Mrs cars. Anything extra is a bonus!

2, Spend less money on detailing. (Who am I kidding I love buying and trying new detailing products! Plus what the Mrs doesn't know won't hurt her .)

Feel free to share yours 

Sutty.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Do a full wet sand correction, get a spare set of wheels refurbished so I can get the current ones refurbished and kept for winter. Obviously seal that with a ceramic/ nano sealant! 

Then maintain it, plus get some practice in on some other cars to try out combos and technique!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Buy less products,.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

To buy more products:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Buy less products,.


Wonder how quickly this resolution will be broken !


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

To use the products I have before buying more. For instance I have several waxes which I have yet to use. I will try them and if I don't like it then they will be sold. I'm running out of space.

There is a one item I would like to buy this year as a present to myself so we will see.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Wonder how quickly this resolution will be broken !


You know me too well young lady.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> To use the products I have before buying more. For instance I have several waxes which I have yet to use. I will try them and if I don't like it then they will be sold. I'm running out of space.
> 
> There is a one item I would like to buy this year as a present to myself so we will see.


Would it be the piston from BMD :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is to slow down buying more waxes as I know I'll never stop and to try out the ones I have but never used!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Finally use my da when the weather improves


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Would it be the piston from BMD :lol:


It might be


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've a few things planned this year.
Main ones are removing and cleaning behind as much trim under the car as possible.
Wheel refurb.
Leather repair on drivers seat.
Get some practice in with my rotary.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Few things for 2015:

1) Spend less on detailing products
2) Do a paint correction on the Skoda
3) Maintain a regular cleaning regimine in 2015 - things rather went off the rails this year due to work.


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

No resolution, but I have made the decision to clean my own car rather than letting the hand car wash people do it. Gathering a few products and there is more to come but my god you lot are busting my bank balance.

Once I've got the bits I need to clean my car, I then need to learn how to clean it properly. 

2015 is going to be one steep and expensive learning curve.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Buy nothing I don't need that will just end up being used once and sit in my detailing cupboard and either be given away or sold.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Alpha Charlie said:


> No resolution, but I have made the decision to clean my own car rather than letting the hand car wash people do it. Gathering a few products and there is more to come but my god you lot are busting my bank balance.
> 
> Once I've got the bits I need to clean my car, I then need to learn how to clean it properly.
> 
> 2015 is going to be one steep and expensive learning curve.


Just think of the satisfaction you will get from doing it yourself though!!!

Sutty.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not so much a resolution, but in 2015 I would like try go on a wet sanding course. KDS did a great polishing training day this year so hope they wil follow it up with a wet sanding course.


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> Just think of the satisfaction you will get from doing it yourself though!!!
> 
> Sutty.


There is that. And I know it won't be done with sponges that have spent more time on the floor than a p155head on a Saturday night in a town centre.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Try and work my way through all the products in die kranzle haus, rather than buying even more, and more, and more............you get the point!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Take care of the skoda properly

Use the DA on the skoda and get as many swirls out as possible

Practice my wet sanding

Actually detail my car instead of just washing it


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Alpha Charlie said:


> There is that. And I know it won't be done with sponges that have spent more time on the floor than a p155head on a Saturday night in a town centre.


Your wallet may not thank you but your car certainly will!

Sutty.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Buy a house with my girlfriend so i have my own driveway to detail on!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Like Muzzer above, got to get more in depth cleaning and protecting done.

Got most of the major areas of paintwork clean and protected, need to work on arches, under trims, door shuts etc.

Havent touched the interior yet though (apart from the glass)


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to run down some of my non-core products to free up some space. 

I also want to fully detail my car, new to me in January this year but I've still not busted out the DA!!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Buy a house with my girlfriend so i have my own driveway to detail on!


Thats exactly what i did this year plus my own detailing man cave shed 

Sutty.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well my 2015 is going to be busy!

Organising our wedding, sorting a load of house things out!

The car
A complete wheels off mega detail and coating applied.
Complete interior strip out and Mega cleaning to be done in there.
A full exterior Decon and machining session.
I may even have the chance to wet sand certain areas of the car before I put my coating on there too! 

More business opportunities and a shed load of saving :thumb: well, saving as much as you can when paying for a wedding :lol:

Edit - This is post #1,818.... I had to post as you lot love it when OCD moments occur :lol:


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> Your wallet may not thank you but your car certainly will!
> 
> Sutty.


Absolutely!

Car is nothing special at the moment, but when the time comes it is replaced, then I will have a better idea of what I am doing.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Well my 2015 is going to be busy!
> 
> Organising our wedding, sorting a load of house things out!
> 
> ...


Pretty similar to me too. We're looking to get married in summer 2016 so the planning starts full steam ahead next month! I'm tempted to go full on with the car but I'm want to get another one at some point next year so I'm unsure if it's worth the effort/money.

Good luck for 2015 mate!

Sutty.


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine is to make time to fully correct and protect the misses 10 year old Corolla Verso 7 seater. I've been putting it off for 18month as it's so bad. prior to our ownership it must have been washed with the dirtiest sponges ever.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

To streamline my collection.....


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hoping to get my car machine polished and protected with Wolf's Bodyguard


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Build a double garage so both cars can be kept inside, then give them both a proper go with the DA.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'll call these aspirations rather than resolutions, but as with all of us it depends on the time I have spare if I actually manage to do them! 

1. Full detail on the A6 a seeing as I've had it since May from new and haven't done anything really with it; including wheels off and seal, calipers paint (not needed but it will look better), trim seal and full glass seal.

2. OH's Clio needs full detail also, plus some work on front suspension.

3. FIL's Jag needs enhancement detail before he sells it

4. MIL's Fiesta needs full detail - it an S reg. 30k in great condition so it would really clean up well.

5. Nieces Yaris - enhancement 

6. Brothers Jeep - enhancement 

And probably loads more along the way........but only if I have time


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Finally use my da when the weather improves


Me too, bought it so long ago it's probably out of warranty now before I've had the balls to use it.


----------



## Drago (Nov 13, 2014)

2015:
1. Start regularly washing my own car (every 2 weeks)

2. Decon, Clay, polish and wax for first time ever (will need a DA though)

3. Get a decent wash/detail kit together

4. Move out of my parents (hopefully)


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I must try harder not to be sarcastic/rude/ HELPFUL


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

AllenF said:


> I must try harder not to be sarcastic/rude/ HELPFUL


:doublesho It's new years resolutions, not miracles


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh.....
Oh well **** it then


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Must try harder not to get sucked in by Allen he us a bad influence on me

My wife is calling us two trolls and suggested we signed up to the daily mail site

Told her to go f**k herself.......saves me the job


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got ****ted for calling her shrek


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

After slowly building my knowledge over the past year, my collection of tools, and products. My 2015 game is to give my car a full detail/paint correction. From the "Now" simple 2BM to removing wheels, DA Polishing, and beyond.

Then a nice an and easy maintenance wash regime. Would be nice if I could get on some courses for wet sanding and polishing. Missed out on the KDS one earlier this year.

Whatever the resolution, I hope fellow members manage to keep all of theirs!!


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Paint correction on civic when the weather gets better. Stop buying stuff.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> Thats exactly what i did this year plus my own detailing man cave shed
> 
> Sutty.


Ditto! Never been so bloody happy


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

Gonna boost my supplies and add a few more waxes to collection. 
Also I may buy a fridge for my waxes


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spend nothing on detailing gear as i have far too much..... Yeah thats going to happen...:lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Ditto! Never been so bloody happy


Haha its fantastic but since moving out i now have less time to detail than I did when I was back home! My Mrs thinks I'm mad for wanting to decorate the shed in the spring!

Sutty.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Mate..... Sounds like we were separated at birth.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Mate..... Sounds like we were separated at birth.


Get a room you two :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

use more copper grease.......


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Mate..... Sounds like we were separated at birth.


I even have all my stuff displayed in a perfectly ocd way too! If you do too then that seals the deal 

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Get a room you two :lol:


After an invite are we??? Haha 

Sutty.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Try some new products, mainly CG and do some wet sanding/ polishing on my Leon


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

gatman said:


> Try some new products, mainly CG and do some wet sanding/ polishing on my Leon


Cant polish a turd.
You just have a shiney turd


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Give away or use some of the part used (now unwanted) 'wonder' chemicals in my arsenal !


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Huh?????????
Errrrrr if thems aint good enough for you.. Thems aint good enough for me 

Lmao


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im gona see how far into 2015 i can go without washing my van 

its currently minigng, and not been washed since just before my bday, 2 months ago 

having our first baby kind of puts detailing aside


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

1 month my van and its dire .


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> I even have all my stuff displayed in a perfectly ocd way too! If you do too then that seals the deal
> 
> Sutty.


Not sure what constitutes OCD but this is part of my little work area at home...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhh
Sort them bloody bottles out fullest to empiest
And line all the spray cans up
And fold those bloody cloths up
Thats nowhere near ocd yet
Its bordering "tidy"


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Don't get me wrong..... I don't give a f&ck


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol those bottles would do my tree in


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Just for you...


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Not sure what constitutes OCD but this is part of my little work area at home...


Mines perfectly ordered in line from the decontamination stage to wax stage! It's almost like it's displayed in a drop. Each brand has its own shelf and each shelf is the same as the others. It's weird to say the least! It's going to get even more ocd next year when I reorder the shed and improve it 

Sutty


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats better lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Live the dream


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

dubber said:


> Live the dream


Which is?

Sutty.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Try and get back into detailing (lost interest over the last couple of months)


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> Which is?
> 
> Sutty.


After being given the all clear after having the big C, anything


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

dubber said:


> After being given the all clear after having the big C, anything


That's really great to hear, all the best for 2015 my friend 

Sutty.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

dubber said:


> After being given the all clear after having the big C, anything


Truly wonderful news. Yours was a great post to read tonight!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Alpha Charlie said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Car is nothing special at the moment, but when the time comes it is replaced, then I will have a better idea of what I am doing.


thats the 1 to practice on !!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

dubber said:


> After being given the all clear after having the big C, anything


Exactly, fantastic news


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

sort the garage & sheds out so i can actually find stuff when i need it without needing a search party.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine will be to machine polish my car after I fill in the stone chips.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Exactly, fantastic news


Cheers andy, ive been putting my new bits to the test. Love the Glare polish. :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

To sell products I no longer want or use
To use my existing products before buying new
And maybe buy a machine polisher


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

To sort out all my detailing stuff so it's properly organised 

Got 4 boxes of products under the stairs, can't remember what half of it is, probably loads of goodies hiding in there


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ALLR_155528 said:


> To sell products I no longer want or use
> To use my existing products before buying new
> And maybe buy a machine polisher


Same here :wave:


----------

